# ssh cannot connect to X server  o. Can't open display:

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider kann ich nicht per ssh -Y name@ip X Anwendungen auf dem lokalen Host ausführen.

Bisher habe ich schon 

nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config

```
X11Forwarding yes

```

gesetzt

sshd neu gestartet.

Leider gleiches Ergebnis..

Auf dem Server läuft die Gentoo DVD 10.1 Live DVD.

Bin mal wieder ratlos....

G. R.

----------

## kriz

Die LiveDVD startet den X-Server mit -nolisten tcp.

----------

## Tinitus

 *kriz wrote:*   

> Die LiveDVD startet den X-Server mit -nolisten tcp.

 

Aber ich will ja nicht auf diesen XServer zugreifen sondern ein Programm auf dem Rechner mit der LIVEDVD starten und die Ausgabe auf meinen Rechner umleiten.

Habe mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Sorry.

G. R.

----------

